
Sony: New Video Players Should Be Internet Connected to Beat Pirates - Libertatea
http://torrentfreak.com/sony-video-players-should-be-internet-connected-to-beat-pirates-130703/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Torrentfreak+%28Torrentfreak%29
======
mtgx
I wonder how long until this comes to the "HTML5 DRM" content.

